
The Global Consciousness Project - conqrr
http://noosphere.princeton.edu/index.html
======
ArtWomb
Yes! Talk about "dark academe". Princeton Engineering Anomalies Research Lab.
Sort of real-life inspiration for The Paragon Institute in The Fury (1979) ;)

A Princeton Lab on ESP Plans to Close its Doors (2007)

[https://www.nytimes.com/2007/02/10/science/10princeton.html](https://www.nytimes.com/2007/02/10/science/10princeton.html)

Inside the Princeton Engineering Anomalies Research lab with Brenda Dunne

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yMb4j5tHIic](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yMb4j5tHIic)

